# Haydn's Piano Sonatas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just adore the ones I've heard and find them exquisite and charming. They feel more personal to me when compared to Mozart's output; just juicier in richness, melody and development. I think it's fair and a bit natural to compare him to Mozart since they are both very big names from the Classical era. Mozart just feels more rigid to me in all he does, Haydn flows more to my ears.

What's a good $10.00 or less album to get that showcase Haydn's Piano Sonatas? (I enjoy Brendel's takes a lot)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I went with this:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...=1534205682&sr=8-4&keywords=brendel+3+sonatas


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Somewhat off topic, but go look up Haydn's baryton trios too, in which he really turns on the charm.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Somewhat off topic, but go look up Haydn's baryton trios too, in which he really turns on the charm.


I will. It seems like I haven't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Like some others, I'm more likely to spin up Haydn's keyboard sonatas than Mozart's. I have complete sets by Derzhavina, Buchbinder, Schornsheim, McCabe, and some of Hamelin. All have their attractions!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

An LP dealer presented me with Haydn's last 3 sonatas saying - these are the best.

I've heard others too. But I'm not drawn to them sufficiently to come back.

I cant say why exactly - except I just prefer Mozart's sonatas - even the early ones.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> An LP dealer presented me with Haydn's last 3 sonatas saying - these are the best.
> 
> I've heard others too. But I'm not drawn to them sufficiently to come back.
> 
> I cant say why exactly - except I just prefer Mozart's sonatas - even the early ones.


Mozart is more refined and elegant, where Haydn is more expressive and romantic (especially for the Era). That's how I'd categorize them.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Look at Jando and Bavouzet in addition to Ken's suggestions.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart is more refined and elegant, where Haydn is more expressive and romantic (especially for the Era). That's how I'd categorize them.


I wouldnt be able to confirm or deny your statement. If that's how you see it - that's how you see it.

As for me - I like much more what Mozart's sonatas express. From the romantic looking minor key sonatas/fantasies to the major key works.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

bharbeke said:


> Look at Jando and Bavouzet in addition to Ken's suggestions.


Jando hums when he plays - apart from that - great artist.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Bavouzet's ongoing complete set is simply _stunning_ - anyone interested in Haydn's piano sonatas should hear his interpretations!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Janspe said:


> Bavouzet's ongoing complete set is simply _stunning_ - anyone interested in Haydn's piano sonatas should hear his interpretations!


Bavouzet seems to do everything well. I have the first six CDs in his Beethoven sonata cycle and they are very good.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Bavouzet seems to do everything well. I have the first six CDs in his Beethoven sonata cycle and they are very good.


He's indeed a very inspired pianist! I saw him live a few years ago, in a (relatively) rare performance of Debussy's _Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra. The all-around excellent performance was supplemented by an absolutely explosive _L'Isle joyeuse_ as an encore. It was magnificent!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

"Mozart just feels more rigid to me in all he does, Haydn flows more to my ears."

That can be true with pianists that play Mozart in a quicker, tighter, more metronomically precise manner (i.e., too prim & proper)--such as Walter Klein or early Ingrid Haebler (on Philips), for example. However, Mozart's solo piano music is greater than that, in my opinion. But it all depends on who you listen to. In some respects, his later piano sonatas are not all that different from Beethoven's (who was hugely influenced by Mozart), even though the general thinking is, & I believe incorrectly so, that Mozart dances on the surface, while Beethoven gets to the inner core. I've noticed that pianists who play Mozart with a greater flexibility and emotional depth (that is, with a greater seriousness) tend to find more 3-dimensionality in his music than others. I'm thinking specifically of pianist Elizabeth Rich--who plays Mozart's Piano Sonatas with the kind of psychological depth that I believe Mozart intended. But Dubravka Tomsic is very fine too:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=1-4-fkmr0&keywords=elizabeth+rich+mozart+576
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=elizabeth+rich+mozart+576
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...4276318&sr=8-1&keywords=elizabeth+rich+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...4276318&sr=8-2&keywords=elizabeth+rich+mozart

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...233947&sr=1-1&keywords=Dubravka+tomsic+mozart

You should also try to hear pianists that know how to embellish or ornament in Mozart's music (& Haydn's), as a decorative ability is essential for playing Mozart well (as are unusually quick, nimble fingers, such as Tomsic & Pires possess). For that, I'd strongly recommend Alicia de Larrocha: especially her earlier recordings on Decca (now reissued by Eloquence), as well as her later digital recordings for RCA. Alfred Brendel is excellent in this regard too (on Philips). Robert Levin's thoughts on the subject of improvisation in Mozart's piano music--via his lecture-demonstrations on You Tube, are worth becoming acquainted with:






The following De Larrocha CD is a desert island disc in my collection, and I can't imagine anyone finding the music or her playing 'rigid' here, in any way:https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...825&sr=1-8&keywords=alicia+de+larrocha+mozart

Her whole RCA set is available at a discount:https://www.amazon.com/Alicia-Larro...825&sr=1-1&keywords=alicia+de+larrocha+mozart

However, I find De Larrocha's earlier Decca recordings, now reissued by Eloquence, even better, overall: https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8040585--mozart-piano-sonatas

https://www.amazon.com/Brendel-spie...kmr0&keywords=brendel+spielt+mozart+eloquence

Maria Joao Pires' Mozart is exceptional too, especially on her Denon box set (which I slightly prefer to her later DG set):https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...ywords=maria+joao+pires+mozart+piano+sonatas; while historically speaking, Mieczyslaw Horzsowski's complete Mozart set is remarkable. Among other notable older pianists, Lila Kraus and Clara Haskil are well regarded for their Mozart. There's also a very fine complete Denon set from pianist Ingrid Haebler, which is better than her earlier set for Philips, as it doesn't exhibit some of the "Dresden china' characteristics of her early Mozart. The young Christian Zacharias is very fine in Mozart too, especially his 1st Mozart Piano Sonata survey on EMI:https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=1534276811&sr=1-15&keywords=zacharias+mozart

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=1534276757&sr=1-8&keywords=horszowski+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=1534276715&sr=1-1&keywords=horszowski+mozart

Finally, on fortepiano, Malcolm Bilson, Kristian Bezuidenhout, and Jos van Immerseel all make excellent choices.

So there's a lot to choose from, & I expect you can hear all of these pianists' Mozart on You Tube, if you have an interest in re-accessing Mozart's piano sonatas, that is, in relation to Haydn.

Which is to say I don't agree with you that Mozart's piano sonatas are "rigid" compared to Haydn's: they're only played that way by pianists that don't understand the inward poetry and improvisational nature of his music deeply enough.

As for Haydn's Piano Sonatas, I wouldn't want to be without Alfred Brendel's Philips box set (also available on individual CDs), Glenn Gould's late recording of the six last piano sonatas (which offer contrasting interpretations to Brendel's), & Ivo Pogorelich's brilliant single CD recording on DG (which shows Pogorelich at his best). Indeed, if you buy only one disc, I'd be tempted to recommend Pogorelich, as he plays Haydn with verve & imagination. I also like Fazil Say's single CD on Naive. (While historically speaking, the Haydn recordings of pianist Nadia Reissenberg are excellent too, but don't come in as good sound as Brendel, Gould, Pogorelich & Say's, which were all digitally recorded.)

Gould:





Note that Gould's recording has been reissued multiple times, so you might want to shop around to find the lowest price, if interested:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-6-Late...F8&qid=1534234620&sr=1-1&keywords=gould+haydn
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...F8&qid=1534234620&sr=1-2&keywords=gould+haydn
https://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-...F8&qid=1534234620&sr=1-6&keywords=gould+haydn

Pogorelich:




https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...d=1534274509&sr=1-1&keywords=pogorelich+haydn

Brendel:





https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...&qid=1534234445&sr=1-1&keywords=Brendel+haydn
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-11-Pia...&qid=1534234445&sr=1-3&keywords=Brendel+haydn

Say:




https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata...id=1534278850&sr=1-1&keywords=fazil+say+haydn

Reissenberg:





https://www.amazon.com/Nadia-Reisen...74534&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=reissenberg+haydn

In addition, there are three Hungarian pianists that are exceptional in Haydn--Andras Schiff, Deszo Ranki, and Zoltan Kocsis. Of these, Schiff has been given the best sound engineering, at least, in the studio--by Teldec, if that's important to you; although there are recent 'live' concert recordings from Ranki that can be heard on You Tube, which come in better sound than his earlier Hungaroton set.

Schiff:





Ranki:





Ranki live:





Kocsis:





On fortepiano, I'm partial to Malcolm Bilson's Haydn (on Claves, Nonesuch, & Bridge); along with Christine Schornsheim, who has recorded an extensive box set using various historical instruments, according to the period that Haydn composed each keyboard work. Andras Staier and Ronald Brautigam's two sets are worth sampling too, if you have the time & further inclination:

Bilson:





https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Keyboa...8&qid=1534234377&sr=1-2&keywords=Bilson+haydn
https://www.amazon.com/Malcolm-Bils...34274597&sr=1-3&keywords=Malcolm+bilson+haydn

Schornsheim:





https://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn...=1534234413&sr=1-1&keywords=schornsheim+haydn

Finally, if you're up for even more sampling, you might look into the Haydn sonatas of Sviatoslav Richter, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, and Alain Planes (who each have a good reputation in this music, and can be heard on You Tube):














Hope that helps.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Do we need this comparison of two great geniuses? OK I know which I prefer if push comes to shove but I do love them both. Why on earth, though, must we argue who was better? I have Mozart sonatas and Haydn's. And I play them both (on CD not piano sadly - I leave the pianism to my wife). 

As a tip, Horowitz was rather good I found on the ones by Haydn he did play. However, for more copious fare try Andre Marc-Hamelin


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

stomanek said:


> Jando hums when he plays - apart from that - great artist.


That humming either is not in the recordings I've heard from him on Haydn's sonatas, or it was so low in the mix that I did not notice it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I actually do think Mozart meant his music to be more prim and proper, that's actually what I enjoy about it. But I do enjoy pianists that add romanticism to it too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Somewhat off topic, but go look up Haydn's baryton trios too, in which he really turns on the charm.


I enjoy these. Thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's an interesting thought, I think I'd enjoy more Mozart if he hadn't used all those same tools over and over again in every piece. Each piece he has written on it's own is really good, but a good majority of them sound very similar to each other which makes me prefer the ones that stand out from the rest more.

I feel like Haydn relies less on the Classical Era tools, such as the "trill", which makes me enjoy more of his work.

I do, however, enjoy all of Mozart's Piano Sonatas. So far, I know I love the 40th and 41st symphonies, I have to explore his symphonies more to see which others I also enjoy.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Just listened to LP Landowska on piano and harpsichord for Haydn sonatas. The word for Haydn in general is joy, and these have it. Landowska's readings are better - emotive - on harpsichord. Had to put the vinyls in the trash; too beat up by previous owner.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

endelbendel said:


> Just listened to LP Landowska on piano and harpsichord for Haydn sonatas. The word for Haydn in general is joy, and these have it. Landowska's readings are better - emotive - on harpsichord. Had to put the vinyls in the trash; too beat up by previous owner.


I could see both Mozart and Haydn being described as Joy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Josquin13 said:


> "Mozart just feels more rigid to me in all he does, Haydn flows more to my ears."
> 
> That can be true with pianists that play Mozart in a quicker, tighter, more metronomically precise manner (i.e., too prim & proper)--such as Walter Klein or early Ingrid Haebler (on Philips), for example. However, Mozart's solo piano music is greater than that, in my opinion. But it all depends on who you listen to. In some respects, his later piano sonatas are not all that different from Beethoven's (who was hugely influenced by Mozart), even though the general thinking is, & I believe incorrectly so, that Mozart dances on the surface, while Beethoven gets to the inner core. I've noticed that pianists who play Mozart with a greater flexibility and emotional depth (that is, with a greater seriousness) tend to find more 3-dimensionality in his music than others. I'm thinking specifically of pianist Elizabeth Rich--who plays Mozart's Piano Sonatas with the kind of psychological depth that I believe Mozart intended. But Dubravka Tomsic is very fine too:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the recommendations and the thoughtful post! I'll be sure to do you well and listen to a few of those at some point in the near future.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart is more refined and elegant, where Haydn is more expressive and romantic (especially for the Era). That's how I'd categorize them.


There are plenty of examples of Mozart's expressivity and romanticism though. Are not the slow movements (just talking of the piano sonatas) expressive? Take the A minor sonata, more passionate imo than anything in Haydn's keyboard oeuvre, with a wonderfully expressive slow movement, and then a capricious and scherzando finale. Mozart's earlier pieces are probably less passionate and expressive, on the whole, and certainly a little precious at times, but take the early F Major sonata, it is so tactile in the outer movements whilst retaining Mozart's glorious melodic lyricism in the slow movement. But we see that a lot in Haydn's early sonatas and divertimenti. Some of them have fairly derivative, almost 'gebrauchsmusik' movements of almost no consequence. Haydn's sonatas took a long while to 'grow' on me, they are lightened by some real gems but I found playing them through in sequence quite a hard grind in the end (although I grew to love many of the minor key sonatas, and a few others), which hasn't been the case with Mozart, and I've played him through possibly a dozen times.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Josquin13 said:


> "Mozart just feels more rigid to me in all he does, Haydn flows more to my ears."
> 
> That can be true with pianists that play Mozart in a quicker, tighter, more metronomically precise manner (i.e., too prim & proper)--such as Walter Klein or early Ingrid Haebler (on Philips), for example. However, Mozart's solo piano music is greater than that, in my opinion. But it all depends on who you listen to. In some respects, his later piano sonatas are not all that different from Beethoven's (who was hugely influenced by Mozart), even though the general thinking is, & I believe incorrectly so, that Mozart dances on the surface, while Beethoven gets to the inner core. I've noticed that pianists who play Mozart with a greater flexibility and emotional depth (that is, with a greater seriousness) tend to find more 3-dimensionality in his music than others.


(edit)

May I add that I find a certain freedom in dynamics important. We don't expect any fortississimos in Mozart, but still in passionate moments an ample forte is not out of place. it is as if we have to straighjacket the music based on the weakish fortepianos then available, and the fortes have to be in the score but not audible. The ffs of the 1st movement of the sonata in A Minor need to be heard without becoming in any sense orchestral in sonority.

I love the Mozart of Schnabel and Clara Haskil, for example. Shame Horowitz didn't record more Mozart.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One set of Haydn's sonatas I really enjoy is Ekaterina Derzhavina's. She plays with style and verve, maybe a bit virtuosic, and sounds like she's having a ball. I bought the set when it was ten bucks but it's a bit more than that now. Sorry!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I will. It seems like I haven't seen you around here in a while.


Been a while since I actively participated (bit short on time) but I still check threads here daily.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

If you want an individualist type of brilliant playing and scrupulous attention to detail with his predictably unique interpretation you can turn to Glenn Gould.

Three dollar offerings, very inexpensive, 2 CDs, 80 minutes

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=

added - oops - you have to pay $4 for shipping which I guess is worth a couple of dollars


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> If you want an individualist type of brilliant playing and scrupulous attention to detail with his predictably unique interpretation you can turn to Glenn Gould.
> 
> Three dollar offerings, very inexpensive, 2 CDs, 80 minutes
> 
> ...


I love Gould's interpretations!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Luchesi said:


> If you want an individualist type of brilliant playing and scrupulous attention to detail with his predictably unique interpretation you can turn to Glenn Gould.
> 
> Three dollar offerings, very inexpensive, 2 CDs, 80 minutes
> 
> ...


I ordered that, so it's likely gone. From Hurwitz's blurb on the product page, which may irritate some: "Gould himself realized that Haydn's solo keyboard music was generally of higher quality than Mozart's, and we can only be grateful..."

BTW Hurwitz adds that Gould "projected" a complete Haydn sonata cycle. That would have been nice!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I ordered that, so it's likely gone. From Hurwitz's blurb on the product page, which may irritate some: "Gould himself realized that Haydn's solo keyboard music was generally of higher quality than Mozart's, and we can only be grateful..."
> 
> BTW Hurwitz adds that Gould "projected" a complete Haydn sonata cycle. That would have been nice!


So you grabbed it. Good move.

I think we can see the age difference when they matured into the form, since Mozart was only mid 20s and Haydn over 40.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I ordered that, so it's likely gone. From Hurwitz's blurb on the product page, which may irritate some: "*Gould himself realized that Haydn's solo keyboard music was generally of higher quality than Mozart's, and we can only be grateful...*"
> 
> BTW Hurwitz adds that Gould "projected" a complete Haydn sonata cycle. That would have been nice!


Let's put that into context - Gould also said Mozart lived too long.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I get paid tomorrow, I think I'll get a Mozart and/or Haydn piano Sonata complete collection.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> If you want an individualist type of brilliant playing and scrupulous attention to detail with his predictably unique interpretation you can turn to Glenn Gould.
> 
> Three dollar offerings, very inexpensive, 2 CDs, 80 minutes
> 
> ...


I may just get this MUCH cheaper option.

Do I really need a complete collection of the Sonatas?
I already have a Brendel playing three Haydn Sonatas.
Should I just go with another interpreter, Gould, and save some cash?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may just get this MUCH cheaper option.
> 
> Do I really need a complete collection of the Sonatas?
> I already have a Brendel playing three Haydn Sonatas?
> Should I just go with another interpreter, Gould, and save some cash?


Already bought it, sorry.

And YES you need a complete set of Haydn sonatas. Otherwise your spiritual life will be totally impoverished, and you don't want that. No not a bit!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Already bought it, sorry.
> 
> And YES you need a complete set of Haydn sonatas. Otherwise your spiritual life will be totally impoverished, and you don't want that. No not a bit!


I kind of figured that. Perhaps I don't need ALL of Mozart's Sonatas though. I have a disc of Uchida playing a few.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I kind of figured that. Perhaps I don't need ALL of Mozart's Sonatas though. I have a disc of Uchida playing a few.


You need Mozart with some spine. Here you go.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> You need Mozart with some spine. Here you go.


You're showing me all these highly desirable goodies! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I'll get the Haydn on this paycheck, and the Mozart on the next.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> You need Mozart with some spine. Here you go.


I'm sampling this on Spotify right now and am falling in love from the first notes! What touch and sensitivity. Interesting how out of order the Sonatas are, though, perhaps for reasons of flow from start to finish?

Edit: This is so good, I've never heard the Sonatas so much to my pleasing!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> One set of Haydn's sonatas I really enjoy is Ekaterina Derzhavina's. She plays with style and verve, maybe a bit virtuosic, and sounds like she's having a ball. I bought the set when it was ten bucks but it's a bit more than that now. Sorry!


You apparently share a similar taste with me, I love this one also, I thought Brendel was delicate, but now he sounds less detailed when compared to Ekaterina.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You have also shown me, what I believe, are some of the most authentic (as in how the composers imagined it) versions and based on that assumption, I know I could never do these Classical Era works justice. I could do Beethoven and Chopin all day, especially Chopin; I specialize in Romantic piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who would you recommend for the Beethoven Sonatas Ken?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Who would you recommend for the Beethoven Sonatas Ken?


I can recommend Stewart Goodyear if only one set will be enough for you

If you watch his fingers he's somewhat unique. It's difficult to play like that but when he's mastered it it yields a 'clear' sound, as with the articulation possible with the old instruments. But Goodyear goes beyond that with his communicative style and personality. It's a marvelous combination.






his studio recordings are more surprising than the live videos


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> I can recommend Stewart Goodyear if only one set will be enough for you
> 
> If you watch his fingers he's somewhat unique. It's difficult to play like that but when he's mastered it it yields a 'clear' sound, as with the articulation possible with the old instruments. But Goodyear goes beyond that with his communicative style and personality. It's a marvelous combination.
> 
> ...


I have Goodyear, I was just so impressed with Ken's choices for Mozart and Haydn I was wondering what he had up his sleeve for Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Goodyear's Beethoven cycle is extremely good. Right now the whole shebang, 320K downloads, can be had for $5.99. I hope Mr. Goodyear is getting at least some of that!

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stewart-goodyear/release/beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas-1946009


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Goodyear's Beethoven cycle is extremely good. Right now the whole shebang, 320K downloads, can be had for $5.99. I hope Mr. Goodyear is getting at least some of that!
> 
> https://us.7digital.com/artist/stewart-goodyear/release/beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas-1946009


I do enjoy it, I actually think you are the one that told me about it in the past.


----------



## Byron (Mar 11, 2017)

I have Jando's complete cycle on Naxos, which is typical Jando -- unobtrusive, enjoyable. But Brendel's 4 discs worth of sonatas are the ones I return to in this music most often. I see I'm also the first to mention Gould, I think his Haydn is delightful and full of character.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I ordered the Ekaterina Haydn Sonatas, I'll get the Mozart ones later this month when I get paid again, I don't want to spend all my money at once.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I still find Haydn's Piano Sonatas more satisfying than Mozart's, and I still feel Walter Olbertz's Haydn set offers the best balanced combination of technical and musical qualities. Though he did not record the Complete Haydn Sonatas, I revere Richter's individual performances.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I ordered the Ekaterina Haydn Sonatas, I'll get the Mozart ones later this month when I get paid again, I don't want to spend all my money at once.


You will have no regrets with this cycle 
Like KenOC I think this is a superb set


----------



## Samehada (Aug 10, 2018)

Gould certainly made some odd statements in his time. He was a bright musical savant but I believe that several of the things he said, including the one about Mozart living too long, was just in an effort to stir the pot (which he already accomplished quite well through his playing). 

I find that with the exception of K311, Mozart's sonatas are not as obviously expressive as his other efforts. There is something quite formal about them, and Mozart seems to only use as many notes as he absolutely needs to. Yet they have so much potential! A while back ago I was getting back into piano playing and learned K545 (Facile) to brush up on technique. Once I was comfortable with the first movement, I went for the uncommonly-mentioned second movement thinking "why not." And to my surprise, this movement, that is probably the most simple of any of Mozart or Haydn keyboard sonata movement, held a depth of expression that captivated me for a long time (Fazil Say does a great job btw). It starts with a sweet lullaby, then a serene passage in the dominant, and then a gorgeous heart-breaking section in minor... Every note is indispensable.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Samehada said:


> Gould certainly made some odd statements in his time. He was a bright musical savant but I believe that several of the things he said, including the one about Mozart living too long, was just in an effort to stir the pot (which he already accomplished quite well through his playing).
> 
> I find that with the exception of K311, Mozart's sonatas are not as obviously expressive as his other efforts. There is something quite formal about them, and Mozart seems to only use as many notes as he absolutely needs to. Yet they have so much potential! A while back ago I was getting back into piano playing and learned K545 (Facile) to brush up on technique. Once I was comfortable with the first movement, I went for the uncommonly-mentioned second movement thinking "why not." And to my surprise, this movement, that is probably the most simple of any of Mozart or Haydn keyboard sonata movement, held a depth of expression that captivated me for a long time (Fazil Say does a great job btw). It starts with a sweet lullaby, then a serene passage in the dominant, and then a gorgeous heart-breaking section in minor... Every note is indispensable.


"about Mozart living too long"

He had cogent and interesting reasons for saying that. Most people don't check up on what his view was.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Samehada said:


> Gould certainly made some odd statements in his time. He was a bright musical savant but I believe that several of the things he said, including the one about Mozart living too long, was just in an effort to stir the pot (which he already accomplished quite well through his playing).
> 
> I find that with the exception of K311, Mozart's sonatas are not as obviously expressive as his other efforts. There is something quite formal about them, and Mozart seems to only use as many notes as he absolutely needs to. Yet they have so much potential! A while back ago I was getting back into piano playing and learned K545 (Facile) to brush up on technique. Once I was comfortable with the first movement, I went for the uncommonly-mentioned second movement thinking "why not." And to my surprise, this movement, that is probably the most simple of any of Mozart or Haydn keyboard sonata movement, held a depth of expression that captivated me for a long time (Fazil Say does a great job btw). It starts with a sweet lullaby, then a serene passage in the dominant, and then a gorgeous heart-breaking section in minor... Every note is indispensable.


I agree, except that many of Haydn's keyboard sonatas have _extremely_ simple movements in them.


----------

